# Southern Ohio



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Don't know anything about them. I'd recommend Shilo golden retrievers in Southern Ohio.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I recommend contacting Greater Cincinnati Golden Retriever Club.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Without doing serious detective work, I can't find any of the registered names of the dogs Laurell Goldens is breeding. 

What I find on Samson's Legacy retrievers is not good. They tout hip clearances back in their dogs pedigree, but don't seem bothered to actually get their own dogs tested.


----------



## RDavis (Oct 4, 2017)

When I asked about sire/dam names so I could research the line, One of the breeders told me that K9 data is reworking the website and they took down all the pictures so I should just come see the parents. Is there validity to that or is it likely a reason to avoid providing me missing clearances?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

RDavis said:


> When I asked about sire/dam names so I could research the line, One of the breeders told me that K9 data is reworking the website and they took down all the pictures so I should just come see the parents. Is there validity to that or is it likely a reason to avoid providing me missing clearances?


In a word, no. The clearances can still be listed without the dogs' photos. 

You can also got to the OFA and enter the parents name and check clearances there.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals Gnarly Marley does not have eye, heart or hip clearances. I would assume he failed hips. 
Eden has no clearances on OFA.
If I get time later I will input her to k9data.

Callie has no heart or eyes listed.
Magnolia Lane came out of Callie bred to Sampson, and she too is lacking heart and eyes,
Crown Jewel has no heart or eyes and came out of a dam w no clearances and a sire lacking heart and eyes Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Ryder has no clearances at all.
I would not consider one of these puppies at all, ever.

Laurell, otoh (and Shilo too) are both well known reputable (good reps that is) breeders whose emphasis is on correct/healthy.
You'd be miles ahead of the Sampson's Legacy breeder by going with one of them.

K9data photos ARE down- some of them- mine are still up...but there is certainly no reason to not have clearances listed there, which hyperlinks them to OFA. But you can also look at them on OFA easily enough. The Sampsons Legacy breeder's k9data pages are not up to date- there are a couple who are not on there and this is a high volume operation if you just count the dogs w the prefix on k9data. Don't make the mistake of assuming the Kelley's prefix dogs w CHs as this breeder's dogs- they are not. Another case of using someone else's kennel name.


----------



## RDavis (Oct 4, 2017)

I can't tell you how helpful all of this information is! My first golden came from a backyard breeder that I found in the paper and cost me $300. As I've seen many refer to theirs, he was my heart dog. He's the reason I fell in love with the breed. We lost him at age 13 (which I'm so thankful for 13 years) but he had a very long list of issues which included pretty significant hip dysplasia that showed before 1 year of age. I suspect most of his problems were genetic. I spent thousands and thousands on him throughout his 13 years. I learned my lesson and this time around I want to take as much precaution as I can when choosing a puppy. That being said, I can't afford a $2500 puppy which is what MANY of the breeders I have contacted are charging. I do not undervalue their extreme hard work to produce good quality puppies, I just can't afford it knowing what it costs to just own a dog in general, I have to respect my budget so that I can afford the puppy once he's here. I felt comfortable when talking with Laurell Kennels and I really appreciate that Shilo's website has easily accessed links to all of the clearances. Both are now at the top of my list and price is very comparable. I've been in contact with one but waiting on a response from the other. I appreciate all of the feedback on the breeders I mentioned and for the recommendation of Shilo Goldens as I had missed them in my search efforts. I'm so glad I stumbled upon this forum!


----------



## GoldenGalore (Sep 15, 2016)

Abeille said:


> I recommend contacting Greater Cincinnati Golden Retriever Club.


In general, I think that's a great recommendation, but in this case, frankly, I wouldn't bother. My husband & I live in southern Ohio. When we began our serious search for a local reputable Golden Retriever breeder over a year ago, we contacted the Greater Cincinnati Chapter of the GRCA multiple times -- specifically, their "puppy referral" contact -- and never received any response. It was extremely disappointing. So I expanded broadened our search to other GRCA chapters -- including Louisville and southern Indiana -- and had MUCH better response experiences.


----------



## GoldenGalore (Sep 15, 2016)

RDavis said:


> I can't tell you how helpful all of this information is! My first golden came from a backyard breeder that I found in the paper and cost me $300. As I've seen many refer to theirs, he was my heart dog. He's the reason I fell in love with the breed. We lost him at age 13 (which I'm so thankful for 13 years) but he had a very long list of issues which included pretty significant hip dysplasia that showed before 1 year of age. I suspect most of his problems were genetic. I spent thousands and thousands on him throughout his 13 years. I learned my lesson and this time around I want to take as much precaution as I can when choosing a puppy. That being said, I can't afford a $2500 puppy which is what MANY of the breeders I have contacted are charging. I do not undervalue their extreme hard work to produce good quality puppies, I just can't afford it knowing what it costs to just own a dog in general, I have to respect my budget so that I can afford the puppy once he's here. I felt comfortable when talking with Laurell Kennels and I really appreciate that Shilo's website has easily accessed links to all of the clearances. Both are now at the top of my list and price is very comparable. I've been in contact with one but waiting on a response from the other. I appreciate all of the feedback on the breeders I mentioned and for the recommendation of Shilo Goldens as I had missed them in my search efforts. I'm so glad I stumbled upon this forum!


Welcome to the Forum! You will get LOADS of useful advice here. As the parent of a Golden Retriever who is now a little over one year old, I have been grateful for this forum. As I mentioned in another post, my husband & I live in southern Ohio and were in a similar situation (looking for a healthy Golden Retriever from a reputable breeder) about a year or so ago. It can be a long and frustrating process and requires patience, but it is well worth it! Your pup is out there somewhere! I grew up with my "heart dog", Pal, and that's how I fell in love with this breed, so I completely understand where you are coming from. One cautionary comment on the cost. You already realize how costly the medical bills associated with this breed can be since you have gone through that experience. Even with a healthy puppy from a reputable breeder, medical and other costs can be high. We paid our breeder $1,500 for our puppy (which actually seems like a bargain compared to some of the prices I have seen on this forum, but it also seems that Midwestern breeders charge less than their East and West Coast counterparts), but it was really all of the costs AFTER the initial puppy investment that can be overwhelming. As you probably recall, puppies eat ANYTHING -- especially this breed that seems to want to explore the world through its nose & mouth. And naturally, the puppy will likely ingest something potentially dangerous on a Saturday or Sunday -- not during normal vet hours. Ours definitely did, and so you've got a $500 to $1,000 visit to MedVet right there. I just got nervous when I read you couldn't afford a $2,500 puppy. Ours has easily cost over $2,500 during her first year of life, and she's been a healthy dog. Best wishes to you on your search!


----------



## RDavis (Oct 4, 2017)

GoldenGalore said:


> Welcome to the Forum! You will get LOADS of useful advice here. As the parent of a Golden Retriever who is now a little over one year old, I have been grateful for this forum. As I mentioned in another post, my husband & I live in southern Ohio and were in a similar situation (looking for a healthy Golden Retriever from a reputable breeder) about a year or so ago. It can be a long and frustrating process and requires patience, but it is well worth it! Your pup is out there somewhere! I grew up with my "heart dog", Pal, and that's how I fell in love with this breed, so I completely understand where you are coming from. One cautionary comment on the cost. You already realize how costly the medical bills associated with this breed can be since you have gone through that experience. Even with a healthy puppy from a reputable breeder, medical and other costs can be high. We paid our breeder $1,500 for our puppy (which actually seems like a bargain compared to some of the prices I have seen on this forum, but it also seems that Midwestern breeders charge less than their East and West Coast counterparts), but it was really all of the costs AFTER the initial puppy investment that can be overwhelming. As you probably recall, puppies eat ANYTHING -- especially this breed that seems to want to explore the world through its nose & mouth. And naturally, the puppy will likely ingest something potentially dangerous on a Saturday or Sunday -- not during normal vet hours. Ours definitely did, and so you've got a $500 to $1,000 visit to MedVet right there. I just got nervous when I read you couldn't afford a $2,500 puppy. Ours has easily cost over $2,500 during her first year of life, and she's been a healthy dog. Best wishes to you on your search!


 

I appreciate your perspective and guidance. The situation you describe is the exact reason I won't spent 2500 or more on a puppy. I've been a vet tech for over a decade so I know all to well what kind of ornery things puppies do (and eat) that end up costing their owners lots of money. MedVet is a great treasure we have in Cincinnati, but it is not a place I want to make frequent visits too!


----------



## GoldenGalore (Sep 15, 2016)

RDavis said:


> I appreciate your perspective and guidance. The situation you describe is the exact reason I won't spent 2500 or more on a puppy. I've been a vet tech for over a decade so I know all to well what kind of ornery things puppies do (and eat) that end up costing their owners lots of money. MedVet is a great treasure we have in Cincinnati, but it is not a place I want to make frequent visits too!


Ha! Sounds like you are well aware of what you are getting into.  Best of luck with your puppy search. I agree -- MedVet is a great treasure that we have in Cincinnati, but I hope not to meet you there.


----------



## RDavis (Oct 4, 2017)

The challenge I have with this golden that I didn't have with my last is the abundance of help I will have from my 3 and 8 year old girls. Aka...many more foreign objects to be eaten ?. I have been in contact with both Laurell and Shilo, so hopefully we will get our Christmas (or shortly there after) puppy. Thank you to all and I look forward to soliciting more advice once we have the new lad!


----------



## RDavis (Oct 4, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals Gnarly Marley does not have eye, heart or hip clearances. I would assume he failed hips.
> Eden has no clearances on OFA.
> If I get time later I will input her to k9data.
> 
> ...


Hi,
You have given so much good advice in a lot of threads, including my own that I wanted to ask your opinion. I've narrowed my search down to 2 breeders. Both should have puppies due at the same time and are only $100 difference in price. I was able to visit the parents of one of the expected litters but won't be able to visit the other since the breeder is 3 hours away. The parents I saw were gorgeous, super sweet and friendly and calm. The sire was a bit weak in the back end, seemed almost too calm (like he was sedated), was very itchy and his coat was very coarse. Sire is 9 so some of that is not uncommon at that age. Breeder denied sire had any health issues or medications (specifically asked about allergies, neurologic issues, and if he was on any meds). The mom was really skinny and had 2 hot spots the breeder said it was because she didn't get dry enough after swimming in a lake. Even after seeing all of those things, I think she takes care of the dogs and I've heard good things about her. Can you check to see if there are any red flags with either of the two pairings below. 

Laurell's Back 2 Basics (dob: 5/24/13)
Akc: SR78090307
CHIC: 106041
OFA #: GR-113600G24F-PI

Laurell's Emerald Cut. (DOB: 12/5/08)
Akc: SR54266802
CHIC: 73453
OFA#: GR-103113G28M-VPI

Shilo's Xtra Round of Applause (DOB: 5/23/13)
Akc: SR77843603
CHIC: 113045
OFA: GR-113652G41M-VPI

Shilo's Yorr Glass Half Full (9/28/13)
AKC: SR79795801
CHIC: 109239
OFA: GR-114628E24F-VPI


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

GoldenGalore said:


> In general, I think that's a great recommendation, but in this case, frankly, I wouldn't bother. My husband & I live in southern Ohio. When we began our serious search for a local reputable Golden Retriever breeder over a year ago, we contacted the Greater Cincinnati Chapter of the GRCA multiple times -- specifically, their "puppy referral" contact -- and never received any response. It was exteremely disappointing. So I expanded broadened our search to other GRCA chapters -- including Louisville and southern Indiana -- and had MUCH better response experiences.


Hmmm...... maybe it didn’t get to the breeder referral person. It’s a very small club. Sorry no one got back to you. Columbus has a club too.


----------



## RDavis (Oct 4, 2017)

I did reach out to the club and didn’t get very far so I started contacting breeders on my own.

Can anyone check to see if there are any red flags with either of the two pairings below. I am trying to decide which breeder to choose. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Laurell's Back 2 Basics (dob: 5/24/13)
Akc: SR78090307
CHIC: 106041
OFA #: GR-113600G24F-PI

Laurell's Emerald Cut. (DOB: 12/5/08)
Akc: SR54266802
CHIC: 73453
OFA#: GR-103113G28M-VPI



Shilo's Xtra Round of Applause (DOB: 5/23/13)
Akc: SR77843603
CHIC: 113045
OFA: GR-113652G41M-VPI

Shilo's Yorr Glass Half Full (9/28/13)
AKC: SR79795801
CHIC: 109239
OFA: GR-114628E24F-VPI


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Clearances for both pairings look in order to me. Glad you were able to find 2 litters within your price point and time frame!

I suppose all other things being equal it is nice to know that the sire of the first breeding is still healthy at age 9. Also if the breeder is geographically closer to you it may make things easier in case you'd like her to be a resource throughout the pup's life.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I see both of the stud dogs are born in 2013. 
I went to look because I love old dogs myself.... (so no one is 9 YO)


----------



## jmazzupappa (Oct 16, 2017)

GoldenGalore said:


> In general, I think that's a great recommendation, but in this case, frankly, I wouldn't bother. My husband & I live in southern Ohio. When we began our serious search for a local reputable Golden Retriever breeder over a year ago, we contacted the Greater Cincinnati Chapter of the GRCA multiple times -- specifically, their "puppy referral" contact -- and never received any response. It was extremely disappointing. So I expanded broadened our search to other GRCA chapters -- including Louisville and southern Indiana -- and had MUCH better response experiences.


did you end up finding a reputable breeder?


----------



## RDavis (Oct 4, 2017)

We did find a puppy!!!!! We pick him up tomorrow from a breeder about 45 min from us. Things could not have worked out better. My 3 and 8 year old are beyond excited! I didn’t want to say anything sooner as I didn’t want to jinx it! Thank you for all of your help. I suppose now i will be spending a lot of time reading the puppies up to 1year threads!!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

That’s wonderful, what a cutie pie . Be sure to start his own thread introducing him, of course with lots of pictures    . Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

Did you get him from Megan? I know she is doing puppy pick ups currently. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RDavis (Oct 4, 2017)

No, we didn't get a golden from Megan. It was a woman named Laura.


----------



## TimberMom (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello. I am in same boat you were one year ago. We had a Golden from Laurell in 1999 and trying to get a new puppy from her but cannot seem to reach her. Anyone have any status if she is still active? If not, any recommendations on reputable breeders in the greater Cincinnati area? It's been a long time since we looked for a Golden (our last dog was a rescue) and we don't want to have a bad experience. THANK YOU in advance!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TimberMom said:


> Hello. I am in same boat you were one year ago. We had a Golden from Laurell in 1999 and trying to get a new puppy from her but cannot seem to reach her. Anyone have any status if she is still active? If not, any recommendations on reputable breeders in the greater Cincinnati area? It's been a long time since we looked for a Golden (our last dog was a rescue) and we don't want to have a bad experience. THANK YOU in advance!


Welcome-Here is a link for the GRCA.org's Puppy Referral, you can contact the area Club for a referral. 

They may have the contact info for the breeder you're talking about or some of the members here on the forum may know of her. 

https://www.grca.org/about-grca/grca-clubs-map/

Good luck in your search.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

TimberMom said:


> Hello. I am in same boat you were one year ago. We had a Golden from Laurell in 1999 and trying to get a new puppy from her but cannot seem to reach her. Anyone have any status if she is still active? If not, any recommendations on reputable breeders in the greater Cincinnati area? It's been a long time since we looked for a Golden (our last dog was a rescue) and we don't want to have a bad experience. THANK YOU in advance!


Double posted....sorry.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

TimberMom said:


> Hello. I am in same boat you were one year ago. We had a Golden from Laurell in 1999 and trying to get a new puppy from her but cannot seem to reach her. Anyone have any status if she is still active? If not, any recommendations on reputable breeders in the greater Cincinnati area? It's been a long time since we looked for a Golden (our last dog was a rescue) and we don't want to have a bad experience. THANK YOU in advance!


I believe she moved out of Ohio. Nobody in the Cincinnati Golden retriever club has a litter coming with available puppies right now.


----------



## s.m.forester (Nov 4, 2018)

TimberMom said:


> Hello. I am in same boat you were one year ago. We had a Golden from Laurell in 1999 and trying to get a new puppy from her but cannot seem to reach her. Anyone have any status if she is still active? If not, any recommendations on reputable breeders in the greater Cincinnati area? It's been a long time since we looked for a Golden (our last dog was a rescue) and we don't want to have a bad experience. THANK YOU in advance!


I believe (but am not certain) that Laurell Goldens is still active, but I've heard Laura Ellis Kling moved elsewhere in Ohio, but that she still is involved with breeding Goldens in her former location.

I've heard a few different things, so don't know for sure, but the phone number from their website laurellgoldens.com should still work. I do know their email address is no longer the one listed on the website (not sure what the new one is, just know it's changed!). 

I wish I knew of someone else in the Cincinnati area. Good luck with your search!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I think Kling moved to Florida???

I would recommend Denise with Top Hat Goldens and Tammy with Twin Creek, both near Cinci/Dayton.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

K9-Design said:


> I think Kling moved to Florida???
> 
> I would recommend Denise with Top Hat Goldens and Tammy with Twin Creek, both near Cinci/Dayton.



Yes, Laura moved to Florida. I'm not sure if she's still active or not. I have 2 from Tami. Great dogs! My younger one is amazing. She likes to get them into performance homes whenever possible.


----------



## Cait (May 3, 2018)

Laurell Goldens was active as recently as 2018. This is my boy, Chicken. He was born March 11, 2018 to CH Laurell’s Emerald Cut “Cutter” x MegWay’s Mrs. Bibbles. I got Chicken in Cincinnati from Megan Strickland, who owns Mrs. Bibbles. Chicken is the most beautiful, well-mannered, best temperament dog. We never went through the puppy nuisance stage with him. He never barked, chewed, whined, scratched, etc. He’s very intelligent and easy to train. He’s very calm and laid back and doesn’t bother you to play with him - if he wants to play, he can self-entertain with toys. Of course, I love him and want him to have fun so I do take him out and let him play in the off-leash area in my apartment and he catches the zoomies and loves playing tug of war. We have gotten so many compliments on his behavior (I take him shopping with me at The Greene because it’s pet-friendly and it’s a great way to socialize him because it’s an outdoor mall). We’ve gotten so many compliments on his looks and his fur is SO soft. He was $2,000 and worth every penny. I keep up with Megan on Snapchat. Her kennel name is MegWay Golden Retrievers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Chicken's a good looking boy.


----------

